# Canceling La Car Insurance while in Mexico?



## geebeebee (Dec 6, 2010)

I have Mexican car insurance for tourists. Can I cancel my Louisiana car insurance? The OMV has a Statement of Non-Use form that I can fill out online. It lets me specify a beginning date and an ending date. It doesn't say if I need to return my plates. (anyone know if they require I return my plates?) If return of plates are required, could this be a problem while driving in Mexico?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

My understanding with Mexican insurance for a US car is that it requires that you maintain US insurance.
Also, any vehicle brought in under a US plate must maintain that unless nationalized in Mexico and that a whole number of other discussions.
There had been a discussion in this area in earlier thread where people looking for alternate US sites to maintain US plates & insurance. Think focused on North or South Dakota.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Don't focus on a particular state, please! In SD, it is only a certain county that many of us use. There is nothing in ND, as far as I know.
For good advice on being 'stateless', go to some of the RV forums, since full time RV folks have a similar problem and many use a mail drop and register in TX or SD, but only in certain places. You'll need to do a lot of homework and see what fits your situation, travel plans, tax situation, etc. In any event, there will be a cost of several hundred dollars per year, just to maintain the 'address', plus the cost of new title and registration.
Since things are getting 'tighter' in Mexico, regarding cars, it may be time to ditch your US or Canadian car and buy one in Mexico. We have an Jalisco car and a US car, but the US car is going to have to be taken out of Mexico soon, because we're changing INM status and aren't allowed to keep it here. I'm going to miss that Pathfinder, as it is perfect for the area and serves us well. I also hate the thought of having to drive it to the USA just to sell it to CarMax in San Antonio, then take a bus or plane back home. Ugh!


----------



## geebeebee (Dec 6, 2010)

Reading through my Mexican car insurance contract, I didn't see anything saying I was required to maintain my US car insurance. I am in Mexico on a tourist Visa, although I'm starting to think that was a stupid way to go. I have a business in the states and can easily prove that I have a steady source of income, which I assume is what's required to get a different type of visa? At this point I guess I should try to contact the OMV in Louisiana and find out if they require that I return the plates. Although, I still am not clear on whether or not I need to have plates in Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You definitely need plates in Mexico, and current registration. Your car is temporarily imported, but must have 'permission to circulate' in Jalisco and elsewhere. That means current registration.


----------



## geebeebee (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey guys, as an FYI, this is what I found out from the OMV:

- I can fill out a statement of non-use, specifying a specific period of non-use. During this period, my registration will continue to be valid until it's original expiration date.
- I can cancel my car insurance during the period of non-use.
- I can keep my plates as long as my registration doesn't expire.

Also, I called my Mexican insurance company (Lewis & Lewis) and they said that US car insurance is not a requirement for Mexican car insurance.

... this is all very satisfying because Louisiana liability insurance is friggin expensive.

(also, Keep in mind, these are Louisiana-specific rules...)


----------

